
Mibbit: IRC for the Rest of Us - win0678
http://news.gotgame.com/mibbit-irc-for-the-rest-of-us/
======
jrockway
_other applications like instant messaging clients swelled in popularity, most
people forgot about their old friend IRC._

It's interesting how other people see the world. I forgot that there was
something _other than_ IRC. Everyone I know is on IRC, and IRC is about 85% of
my communication. (E-mail is the rest.)

------
deathbyzen
Not bad. Is it crazy to think there ever might be an web-based IRC client with
support for DCC? Even is OS X the best IRC choice is probably Colloquy that
looks good but has no DCC support. Otherwise you have to go with XChat which
is really ugly and not updated anymore, but mostly functional.

~~~
axod
Thanks. Yeah I'm toying with implementing DCC, it'll probably get into Mibbit
one day soon :) Probably have a parallel HTTP based file sharing concept as
well for when you want to share something with the whole channel.

~~~
deathbyzen
Cool. Sounds like a good idea. Also, it seems that since this client is web-
based it gets past the IRC port blockage that our internal firewall is doing
:) So thanks for that too.

------
nertzy
I tried to connect to Freenode but the client has been D-Lined!

~~~
axod
Yeah one of the freenode servers seems to have. The easy solution is to try
again - you get a different server each time. Hopefuly the admin will notice
their mistake, or we will be able to get hold of them.

